# Duda cargador taladro portatil



## MBruno (Oct 22, 2015)

Hola, estoy por armar lo siguiente http://webs.ono.com/fvcg/electronica/carganike.htm para un taladro portatil como este http://www.walmart.com.mx/images/products/img_large/00002887749584l.jpg mi idea como es tan simple el circuito es ponerlo dentro del mismo pack de pilas, solamente la parte despues del puente rectificador, osea que yo para cargarlo le conecte un cable desde el transformador de 12v. Bueno ahora mi duda es, cuando este sin uso puede que se me descargue la bateria por esta siempre conectado al circuito? ...


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 22, 2015)

agrega un switch entre las pilas y el cargador


----------



## papirrin (Oct 22, 2015)

Yo tengo varios cargadores originales de Dewalt para ese tipo de taladros, los he destapado pero nunca he analizado que tanto hagan, tiene una circuiteria medio compleja...

suponiendo que ese circuito sea el adecuado yo pondria un diodo en la salida.


----------



## MBruno (Oct 22, 2015)

DownBabylon dijo:


> agrega un switch entre las pilas y el cargador



Lo que pasa es que quiero que quede lo menos "casero" posible 



papirrin dijo:


> Yo tengo varios cargadores originales de Dewalt para ese tipo de taladros, los he destapado pero nunca he analizado que tanto hagan, tiene una circuiteria medio compleja...
> 
> suponiendo que ese circuito sea el adecuado yo pondria un diodo en la salida.



Lo del diodo lo habia pensado pero la caida de tension no afecta cuando vaya a cargar?


gracias


----------



## papirrin (Oct 22, 2015)

> Lo del diodo lo habia pensado pero la caida de tension no afecta cuando vaya a cargar?


si, tanto como le afecta el puente de diodos y el transistor...

toma en cuenta que no es un voltaje regulado, si quieres armalo y mide cuanta es la tension de salida, dudo mucho que sean los 9V exactos. ese circuito parece mas un limitador de corriente.


----------



## MBruno (Oct 22, 2015)

Sisi, es un limitador de corriente porque son pilas de ni-cd, pero bueno no estaba seguro en cuanto debia ser superior la tension de salida a la de las pilas (9,6v) para que cargue correctamente.. voy a probar eso entonces. gracias


----------



## jomarnt (Oct 23, 2015)

Ten mucho cuidado no es conveniente hacer conexión así porque si te descuidas hasta puedo llegar a quemar la batería


----------

